# Why an entry hole is a good thing...



## dryflyelk (Aug 24, 2009)

Not for the faint of heart.

NAP bloodrunner in action.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

What a bloody great first post! Welcome.  

He hit the main pumper on that one for sure. Wish my deer would bleed like that when I hit 'em.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow did you see when it turned toward the end and was startled by the arrow and blood?
That suck was bleeding pretty good.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Dang man, I can't believe it actually was still walking as long as it did! Guarantee that one is in the ol heart!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! That's what a good broadhead is suppose to do. Cut a big hole going in and hopefully the same out the other side. You'll never see that in certain types of heads.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Impressive, the other video showing penetration through the shoulder blade is also incredible.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

"I'm feelin a little woozy man!"


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!! If all my animals only had blood pouring out of them like that. I can't believe he went as far as he did. I know i'll be checking out those head, that definatly sparked my interest.


----------



## dryflyelk (Aug 24, 2009)

90% of it, I'm sure, is that he hit that bugger right in the pumper. It was impressive though, wasn't it?


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

It kind of makes me sick. That is a lot of blood!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... thats crazy that it lasted that long... can you imagine how far they'd have had to go if the thing had taken off running? Would have been an easy blood trail but ****, those big antelope are very tough apparently.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a lot of blood for one animal! :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Remember the Buffalo that I was trying to sell on the forum? Well when no one bought it, I shot it and it resembled that video very much. Oh I almost forgot to mention that was an Epek and had a great hole going in.


----------

